# Diary of a Rescue Dog



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I found this website and thought it was great. Hope you all enjoy it. Maybe it's been posted before.
http://www.cyberpet.com/cyberdog/articles/lexi/diary.htm


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Such a sad and happy story! I have to stop reading these things at work so I don't sit here sniffing like a baby!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Linda, that was beautiful. I also have a diary of my rescues. Maybe, someday I will post it.

I love rescue stories


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That was sooo touching.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

All the stories like this should come with a warning such as "klenex is needed" or "don't read if leaking eyes can't be explained" It is a beautiful story and I am very glad you posted it


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

OMG I couldnt stop the tears!!! How wonderful that there are still people out there willing to do the rescue work that is so hard. I love and Hate the days Im called in to do a rescue. But the rewards are such a blessing. Thanks for sharing that link!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I love and Hate the days Im called in to do a rescue.[/B]


I can understand this!!


----------

